# A/C Vent Adjustment Tab Snapped off



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

So I was noticing in my car that on the passenger side the little tab to adjust the vent for the air was missing (must have snapped off). Are these tabs something you can purchase or am I going to have to replace the whole vent. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

This occurred to the center passenger vent in the first year of ownership. The little tab snaps onto the vent. I removed the vent and was able to gently snap it back on, but it didn't go on that well. 

The black vents are about $12.00 each from the GM parts online searches I remember doing. The problem is the center vents snap into the silver surround. The surround is like $50.00+. Therefore I didn't dissect it, as I was scared of the silver plastic cracking. 

It pulls out pretty easily with harbor freight trim removal tools. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

While installing my new headunit, I found out you can actually easily remove this trike with just your hands in seconds. Start at the top corner nearest the drivers side gripping it from the inner portion near the display. All you have to do is pull and it starts to come out.


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for your input guys, I was able to repair it!


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Johny-

Did you end up fixing with the parts you had, remove the vent from the silver plastic surround, or replace the entire silver surround?

I'm wondering how well the actual vent snaps out of the silver dash surround?

My fix with existing parts is starting to come apart again. It's on the passenger side, so in a way I guess I don't care, but it still limits the usefulness of the front vents.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wife saw a commercial on TV last night for a cell phone mount that plugs into the dash vents. Said you don't want that, first place the price is five times as much as it is on ebay, second, will break the plastic vents in the outlets if you bump it. 

Wasn't that way, used all steel sheet metal riveted to the cage back then, now just cheap plastic with super tiny tabs that almost snap in. Not a reason why they can't make those tabs a tad thicker and longer. Most of the plastic is recycled anyway with all that flashing. 

Never want to adjust your vents on a bumpy road, will break them for sure.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I thought I'd be the only one. But, a few days ago, my tab on the drivers side, next to the door broke. Not the part that moves the vent up and down, but the part that lets you adjust from side to side.
So, its gonna go to the dealership for that, and a radio wiring harness on the 5th.


----------

